# Another pot & pan rack



## hdskip (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's another rack for our cast iron cookware. Rack is fabricated and hooks are hand forged.


----------



## melsdad (Jan 27, 2014)

That looks real good! Them skillets are heavy and that rack looks like it will handle them well!


----------

